# time for an oil change



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys this weekend i plan on changing the oil in my goat and im new to it so i had a couple of questions. is it difficult to do without lifting the car up?? and also is there somthings i should look out for?? 

as u kno, pontiac recommends Mobil 1 synth, but i was planning on trying out Royal Purple 5w-30. is it ok to switch because i read some good stuff about RP on the forum and wanted make sure. anybody using it??? how u like it???

thanks guys


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll have to jack it up and put it on jackstands or use ramps. I have the SLP lightweight skidplate so I can easily access the filter but with the stock skidplate you'll have to remove a couple of bolts and move it out of the way from what I understand. I'd also like to try RP but my prevouus owner gave me 13 qts. of Mobil 1 and two filters so I'll have to wait through two oil changes before I can try it.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I jack my car up on the front passenger side, which is the side of the pan where the drain plug is, unbolted 3 of the skidplate bolts. Leave a back bolt in and loose and swing the skidplate out of your way. You'll have EZ access to the drain plug & filter. Then drop the vehicle back down to level so all oil drains. Be sure to use a jackstand in there when ur under that baby!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I did do a mod to my stock skid plate. I dremelled slits into the 2 front bolt holes so I can slide them in and out and then just lock in place with the rear. It makes installing it really easy with little space.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I left my skid plate off.

Already 30k miles and no issues.

If there are any issues, that is what Comprehensive/collision coverage for......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> I left my skid plate off.
> 
> Already 30k miles and no issues.
> 
> If there are any issues, that is what Comprehensive/collision coverage for......


Good luck having insurance cover lower engine damage without the factory installed safety equipment.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not really sure that would be as much of a problem with the insurance company as it would if it were a warranty issue with the dealership or Pontiac/GM.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanx guys yeah i picked up the oil today. i went with mobil 1 cuz u cant go wrong with that and a mobil 1 oil filter. i have two ramps so im wonderin if i should drive the front of the car onto them so i can get under it, remove the skid plate then roll it off in nuetral once the plug is removed to allow all the oil to drain while the car is flat??? 

if i do this though, would i have trouble reaching and closing the oil plug once its all drained?? and will i have room to work and put the new filter in?? i doubt it so.....if anyone has any ideas, that would help alot!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

batmans said:


> I left my skid plate off.
> 
> Already 30k miles and no issues.
> 
> If there are any issues, that is what Comprehensive/collision coverage for......


That plate is on there to protect. You are on borrowed time without the skid plate. All it takes is one incident to get you to rethink that decision. This car sits low to the ground as it is. If you have a claim it will NOT be comprehensive unless someone damages it while it sitting. Anything moving is considered a collision claim you may want to check this with your INS carrier... Unless you have accident forgiveness that won't jack up your rate, IMO it isn't worth the "What If" ramification.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

6point0 goat said:


> thanx guys yeah i picked up the oil today. i went with mobil 1 cuz u cant go wrong with that and a mobil 1 oil filter. i have two ramps so im wonderin if i should drive the front of the car onto them so i can get under it, remove the skid plate then roll it off in nuetral once the plug is removed to allow all the oil to drain while the car is flat???
> 
> if i do this though, would i have trouble reaching and closing the oil plug once its all drained?? and will i have room to work and put the new filter in?? i doubt it so.....if anyone has any ideas, that would help alot!!!


My dealer charges me 14.99 to change my oil. I provide them the material. They also give my car the once over and top of fluids etc if needed. Its all documented for confirmed record keeping. For me its worth it. 
Others on here have stated they remove 2 of the skid plate bolts and loosen the one and just spin the plate out of the way.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Good luck having insurance cover lower engine damage without the factory installed safety equipment.





GTO JUDGE said:


> That plate is on there to protect. You are on borrowed time without the skid plate. All it takes is one incident to get you to rethink that decision. This car sits low to the ground as it is. If you have a claim it will NOT be comprehensive unless someone damages it while it sitting. Anything moving is considered a collision claim you may want to check this with your INS carrier... Unless you have accident forgiveness that won't jack up your rate, IMO it isn't worth the "What If" ramification.


Well, let's just say that I will neither confirm nor deny that there was a case where someone did that to a different car, hit something on the freeway and the insurance company considered that a comp coverage since it was debris that fell off a truck right in front of the car.

Let's just say that the insurance company paid for a new engine and he took the $$$$ to build a trick engine...........


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got a place here that does my oil changes for $12 with me providing the parts. The guy is a drag racer and I s probably as careful as I would be with the car. Plus he always gives me tips and we talk racing while he's changing it. 

The $12 for a lift and a good mechanic is well worth saving the hassle. 

I'd also be careful without the skid plate. It's definately not worth the chance of hitting something at 11:00 pm and being stranded 10-15 miles from home. I'd think the insurance company would raie your rates too. Kinda like hitting a deer.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> thanx guys yeah i picked up the oil today. i went with mobil 1 cuz u cant go wrong with that and a mobil 1 oil filter. i have two ramps so im wonderin if i should drive the front of the car onto them so i can get under it, remove the skid plate then roll it off in nuetral once the plug is removed to allow all the oil to drain while the car is flat???
> 
> if i do this though, would i have trouble reaching and closing the oil plug once its all drained?? and will i have room to work and put the new filter in?? i doubt it so.....if anyone has any ideas, that would help alot!!!


Don't use ramps, you will scuff up your bumper in a bad way. Use two jacks if you have them, and lift the car at the subframe connectors.


----------

